# haylage ring/sheep/cattle feeder



## xxcharlottexx (7 September 2013)

Hi. I'm after a ring feeder to feed haylage to the horses throughout winter. It must spilt into two halves so it can easily be moved and fitted around a bale. Ideally after a second hand one as only looking to spend around £100. I'm based near the horwich, Bolton area so must be within reasonable travelling distance from there. Any advice on the best places to look or if any one knows of any for sale it would be much appreciated. I have tried the usual eBay, preloved and horsey facebook groups but no luck so far :-(
Thanks


----------



## xxcharlottexx (9 September 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Kallibear (9 September 2013)

No help with finding one but they're dead easy to move unsplit. You just flip it up and roll it. And they fit into a normal trailer on their side. The one I had made is split but I've never ever needed to break it up.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (10 September 2013)

thanks, I will keep looking!


----------



## JillA (11 September 2013)

The one you need for horses is the tombstone one - with arches around the top, so nowhere for heads to get stuck. Like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPER-HEA...K_BOI_FarmingEquipment_RL&hash=item51a3cece8e


----------



## xxcharlottexx (12 September 2013)

Seen quite a few at a reasonable price but all way to far to collect =( all the ones I have seen up here are double what I was wanting to pay!


----------



## Kallibear (12 September 2013)

Find a blacksmith (a metalworker, not a farrier!) and ask and having one made. I had mine custom made for £150. It's just two large 8ft metal rings held apart by 8 struts.  I had mine made over a metre high as I have big horses but you can have any height. I then had the choice of a metal sheet round the outside but went for chainlink fenceing (off cuts from a local fencer for £5, wrapped over and wired into place).

As demonstrated by Roo. The waste is negligible. Probably a haynets worth per large round.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (12 September 2013)

Thanks. Good idea, I will have a search for any local metal workers


----------



## McCauley (19 September 2013)

A good source may be to find out where the 'farm dispersal sales' are in your area and go have a look.  Although you need to be registered with the auctioneers to be a bidder.  Do you know any farmers in your area that you could ask to keep a look out for one for you, or indeed bid for you at an auction for one if there's anything for sale that would do for the purpose?!

Just a thought!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (24 September 2013)

Thanks guys. Managed to find a company in Warwickshire who is very reasonably priced and only charged £30 for delievery. Hope it's as good as it looks online when it arrives!


----------



## dancingkris (24 September 2013)

Hi

Could you possibly PM me the details of the company you found in Warwickshire as I'm looking for something similar for feeding hay to my boys over the winter?

Thanks!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (24 September 2013)

Course. Will pm you now!


----------

